# Duyuru > Vatan SATILIYOR!!!!! >  İşte tütün üzerine oynanan oyunlar

## bozok

*İşTE TüTüN üZERİNE OYNANAN OYUNLAR*



09.04.2010 

5 Nisan 2010 günü İzmir’de yapılan “*Uluslararası Oryantal Tütün Sempozyumu*”da ilginç açıklamalar vardı. Bunlardan biri de *Ege Tütün İhracatçıları Birliği yönetim kurulu üyesi Ali Borovalı* tarafından yapıldı. Borovalı önce bir tütün tüccarı olarak kendi konumlarını tanımladı. “*Biz sipariş üzerine çalışırız. Terzi gibiyiz*” dedi. Gerçekten Borovalı’nın da söylediği gibi artık tütün tüccarlarının hareket alanı kalmamıştır. Adeta sigara fabrikalarının uzantısı gibidirler. Hatta ne kadar kar edecekleri, hangi fiyattan ürün alacakları da onlar tarafından belirlenir. Borovalı konuşmasına şöyle devam etti: “*2010 yılı siparişlerimiz sanırım düşecek. Talepte %40 düşüş bekliyoruz. Bazı bölgelerden hiç almayacağız. Bazı üreticilerden de az alacağız*.”

Borovalı’nın söylediklerini değerlendirmeye çalışalım. üncelikle şu saptamayı yapmalıyız. Dünya çapında hegemonya oluşturmuş sigara şirketleri gelişmekte olan ve geri kalmış ülkelerin çiftçilerini birbirleri ile rekabet ettirmek istemektedir. Küreselleşmede çok sık sözü edilen rekabet aslında köylü ve işçilerin birbirleri ile rekabet etmesidir. üinli çiftçi Türkiye’li çiftçi ile rekabet edecektir.

Borovalı’nın talep düşüşünü değerlendirirsek acaba bazıları Türkiye’de çiftçiler arasında bir paniğe mi neden olmak istemektedirler? Bu talep düşüşü aslında belki de bu kadar olmayacaktır da bu haberden yararlanmak isteyenler mi vardır? Borovalı’nın bu sözleri bu çeşit bir plan ile söylediğini demek istemiyoruz. Borovalı da manüpüle edilmiş olabilir.

Ancak bu haberin hiç olmaz ise epeyce ciddiye alınacak maddi temelleri de bulunmaktadır. Tekel’in özelleştirilmesi sonrası sigara fabrikaları hangi fiyatı isterse verebilecek düzeyde bir güç kazanmışlardır. Geçtiğimiz yıllarda Tekel stoklarındaki tütünü çok ucuz fiyatlardan ihraç etmiştir. Bunların ihraç edilmeyerek gübre veya tarım ilacı yapılması, hatta yakılması Türkiye ve tütün çiftçileri için yararlı olacak idi. şimdiyse sigara şirketleri depoları epeyce oryantal tütün ile doludur. Diğer yandan 2010 yılbaşından itibaren tütün fonunda mamül ve yarı mamül tütün ürünlerinde fon sıfırlanmıştır. Bu ise yerli tütünü daha az cazip hale getirmektedir. Serbest piyasa saçmalıkları ile bir çeşit gümrük vergisi olan bu fon kaldırılmaktadır. Gelecek yıllarda tütünde de fon sıfırlanmaya doğru gidecek ve böylece dünya çapında hegemonya kurmuş olan sigara şirketleri güçlerini iyice arttıracaklardır.

Türk Lirasının dolar karşısında değerli tutulması tütün fiyatlarımızın da göreli olarak pahalı olmasına yol açarak daha az ihraç edilmesine yol açmaktadır. Bu döviz kuru politikası ayrıca genel olarak ithalatı da kışkırtarak borçlanmaya yönelik politikanın sürdürülmesini sağlamlaştırmaktadır.

Kısacası Türkiye kendi uyguladığı politika ile tütün üretimimizi ve ihracatımızı tepeleyen bir politika izlemektedir. Tekel’in özelleşmesi sonrası yerli tütün kullanan Tekel markaları bir bir pazardan silinmektedir. Tekel’in 5 sigara fabrikası kapatılmıştır.

Diğer bir ilginç açıklama da Türkiye Ziraat Odaları Birliği yönetim kurulu üyesi Nuri Sorman’dan gelmiştir. Sorman bir soru üzerine “*Tekel işçisini desteklemeye yönetim kurulunda görüşmeden evet diyemem*” demiştir. Sayın Sorman daha ne bekliyoruz. Bu gidişle çiftçiler ya tamamen tütün üretmekten vazgeçecek ya da kölelikten farklı olmayan koşulları kabul etmek zorunda kalacaklar. Tekel kamulaştırılmadan Türkiye’ye tütünde hayat yok.


*Prof. Dr. Tayfun üzkaya
*Odatv.com

----------

